# Changing from IVF Wales to CRMW



## bettyaly (Sep 20, 2010)

HI, I am new to all this so hope I don't look to much of a newbie. Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone has made the move from IVF Wales to CRMW ? If so, what, if anything happens with your notes in IVF Wales, can they be transferred? How? or do you have to start from scratch with CRMW?
Thanks very much.


----------



## bettyaly (Sep 20, 2010)

Just me answering my own question.....you can request a copy of your notes, but it might take up to 45 days.


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I am not with CMRW but can I just recommend them.
I have spoken to Amanda on 3 ocassions and can only say she is wonderful!!!
Even though I am not a patient she has been amazing, even better than my own clinic, offered me advise, help, and an ear to talk this tx even though I am not with her yet!

If this tx fails I am most definitley going to CMRW!


----------



## dizzywizzy (May 8, 2010)

I changed from IVF wales to crmw, they faxed my results of my last icsi etc with ivf wales through to the clinic so i didnt need to pay for all the initial bloods, sperm analysis etc. Just paid for he main cost of the treatment. Had my first appointment within a week of ringing them and have just had my ET this week! x


----------



## Diddy16 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi! I know I'm a bit late posting on this thread but I too have to move to CRMW from IVF Wales. I've just had my first IVF tx at IVF Wales which failed as AF arrived on day 8 of 2ww. I have a F/U with JE on 14th but I'm not sure what can be done differently next time. CRMW said they only need the results of our blood tests and DP's SA and not our notes. I've been told that I will have to pay for my notes to be transferred which was a bit of a surprise! 
I wondered if anyone can give me any hope as to whether CRMW can work miracles!  . Seriously I just wondered if anyone has any idea what could be changed. I was on the strongest dose of Menopur-450, produced only 2 follicles but each one contained an egg which fertilised(although 1 was abnormal as fert by 2 sperm). I had an 'easy' transfer of 1 grade 1 4 cell embryo. Each stage I reached was a milestone as I wasn't given much of a chance of even responding due to an 'undetectable' AMH!
I'm going to make an appt with CRMW in the N.Y.
xx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Diddy - I was going to go to CRMW but didnt need to in the end as my NHS came through but then a BFP before tx.
CRMW were fab with me and supported me in last tx even though I wasnt a patient, and Amanda was amazing.
Amanda is a very approachable woman and she would be more than happy to speak to you on the phone or email before your appointment.

As your results and tx show low egg reserve I think they will probably go along the same route as at least you got some eggs, but I am not an expert to be honest. However saying that I used menopur 375 in last tx and found my response was not good and I am a poor responder - knew this before tx - but used Menopur this time instead of Puregon which I responded well to (16 eggs in comparison to 8 this time) but Puregon is very expensive which is why they dont use it as standard. In your meeting with CRMW I would ask about using Puregon or another drug to get better results.

I see from your ticker that you wouldnt consider egg donation, would you re think that now?
I was a donor in my last tx and had counselling to help us make our decision, perhaps you can look at this? At the end of the day I see donation as providing the cells or building blocks the recipient at the end of the day in my opinion is the woman that grows, gives birth and loves their child and will always be their mummy regardless of genetics.
It is a big decision I understand but one perhaps to think for later on.

Good luck hun  

Sue


----------



## Diddy16 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Sue! Nice to see you over here and great to see things are still going well with you! When's your first scan?
Thanks for your reply I know what you're saying re DE and prior to starting tx I was seriously considering it and had discussed it with DP. He says he's fine with it. The trouble is JE didn't hold out much hope of me responding at all and so I had no expectations of it working. When I got as far as 2ww I started to think my eggs may be ok after all so it just turned everything on it's head! I have booked in to start acupuncture next Thursday. I am scared about embarking on another tx cycle because of the heartache. I know it's expensive but it's the emotional side of things I'm worried about.
xx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

thats where counselling might help, I always dismissed it but it really did help in the end. When I got zero fertilisation in last tx I said I defo wouldnt go through this again but with time you get to thinking its worth the shot, after all the tx's it makes it so amazing when it finally works and you'll feel like that when you get that BFP!

Where you taking any supps? There are a few that help with good strong eggs and i took these for the first time back in July and carried on till now and I am positive they helped.

The fact that you got eggs is amazing and you shouldnt give up hope just have plans for the what if's thats what helped me get through all this, that and PMA  

Hope the acu goes well.

I had an initial scan on 29th but it showed I was only 5 weeks which was too early for a hb so I go back on 16th for another, hoping to see a hb then


----------



## Diddy16 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sue-didn't take any supplements. Thought about DHEA but it was a bit late and the problem I have is very low no of eggs. I'm hoping the quality is there but who knows? Again, if we're cycling in Jan it's too late to take it now anyway. I'm hoping acupuncture may help, at least with keeping me calm! I want to have another go using my own eggs but have a feeling I may be told it's a better idea to use DE. I'm certainly not against counselling, although I am a bit afraid I may open a can of worms and I don't want to bring up things from my past. My sister's friend has been messed up since counselling about 15 years ago but I do know it can really help some people.
Let's    I have a surprise like you did before end of Jan! 
xx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Starting to take supps now will help, its not too late. I know your numbers are an issue but if you get fab quality with the few you do manage, especially if you try a more sensitive drug may make all the difference.

I hope you get some luck too, tx kickstarted my ovluation, it wouldnt have happened naturally otherwise, so you never know you could get a suprise too, that would be lovely


----------



## Redkay75 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a little behind you Diddy16 and Sue33 as I haven't recieved any treatment at IVF Wales just had some frustrating private consultations with JE which ended up with us going with CRMW, what a difference they are friendly and supportive whereas JE made DH and myself feel just horrible.

I am going for DE in Spain with IVI Valencia next year through CRMW as I have very low AMH. We are going to try 1 round of IUI before we go just so we can't say 'what if'. The stats go up to 50-65% of getting pregnant with DE at this clinic and as I said we are being supported by the lovely guys at CRMW.

I hope it all goes well for you both and anyone else on the thread/

I'll never regret swapping to CRMW they have the best equipment, if you ask Dr Lyndon about his gadgets and technologies to nurture eggs and embyos better than anywhere else in the world and add to that the more comfortable atmosphere at CRMW, possibly accupuncture on site soon and that might be the difference you were looking for Diddy 16.


Best wishes K x


----------



## little pumpkin (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi,

I'm quite new to all this. Am currently being seen at LWC on the NHS, but will have to wait until August for treatment because of NHS one year rule. Does anyone know if paying for a cycle of treatment will make us ineligible for NHS treatment later? Also, how come CRMW is so much cheaper than LWC (according to their website almost £2000 cheaper for an ICSI cycle, which is what we need)? Does anyone have experience of paying for treatment with them? Do they charge more for the drugs? I just don't understand how they can be so much cheaper. On the plus side if we end up having to pay for several rounds of treatment we might not go completely bankrupt  

Thanks 

xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy (May 8, 2010)

I was previously at UHW and paid for a private cycle, then moved to crmw where we had another paid cycle and am currently planning our next paid cycle with them. CRMW drugs are on top of the price advertised, you order them through ferring. I was put on the waiting list for icsi at uhw a year ago and even though you pay for treatment as long as it is unsuccessful you are still kept on the nhs waiting list, but it is at 18mnths wait for icsi at uhw at the moment, and I am not getting any younger and decided to do something whilst I wait for nhs. I can highly recommend CRMW they are great and the place is lovely. I have moved my frozen embryo to crmw to have a try at a FET now so it will be cheaper. Good luck x


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry to but in late too, but DH and I are on the NHS waiting list at IVF Wales.  We had two very upsetting appointments with JE, she was rude and really quite offensive.  In our first consultation she told us that as we were referred from our local clinic, the wait would be 6-9 months.  She told us to make and appointment to discuss our blood test results (we have an hour drive to that hospital), when we got there she asked what we wanted!  She then said that the waiting time was 12-18 months for DIUI (eventhough we said we would be buying sperm from xytex).  So found CRMW mentioned on here and sent them an email.  It is a totally different ball game.  I can agree that both Amanda and Lyndon have been fantastic, even before we were patients with them.  I still went for all my 'free' tests (bloods etc) at IVF wales and just told CRMW the results which reduces the costs there - Amanda's idea too!
We are staying on the NHS waiting list but paying for a private tx at CRMW - IVF wales don't need to know anything about it, only if you have a baby and then you won't care about them anymore anyway!
Due to start DIUI with this AF on 18 Jan, so can't wait.  Having to use any sort of donor is not easy and Amanda has made my husband feel so much better and at ease.
Hope this helps!


----------



## little pumpkin (Jan 11, 2011)

Good to know that going through private treatment while you're waiting doesn't affect the NHS waiting list. Keeping fingers crossed that I can get something done before August.


----------



## cerrchi (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi there

I am new here but saw this post about CRMW and wanted to ask you all about the clinic please? I have previously had private IVF treatment at LWC which was very successful and we have beautiful twin boys. We have been TTC for another 3 years in the hope that we might fall naturally pg but no luck, we are discussing having IVF again but I don't want to have it at LWC, the treatment was fine and the result couldn't have been better but i was seriously ill with OHSS and they offered no after care and refused to even see me once I was PG and ill!

We are going along to the open day at CRMW but just wondered what everyone's experiences of them have been? Do you feel supported? I am very nervous after the last time and have always said that I wouldn't have IVF again as its too risky for me but here I am yearning to give it another go. I am hoping that I can so a kind of soft stimulation IVF as last time, I ended up with 17 eggs which is clearly far too many for my body to have coped with. Does anyone know if the clinic offer this kind of IVF? I know I will find out at the open day but you know what its like, you can't switch your brain off and just keep thinking about it!

Thank you for any advice you can give me. 

Rachel


----------



## Diddy16 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Rachel. I'm afraid I can't tell you anything about soft stimulation but I can tell you my experience of CRMW so far. We had a failed cycle at IVF Wales and, while the staff couldn't have been more lovely and caring even though under a great deal of pressure, the actual clinic is in a horrible place-in the middle of all the other out patients clinics. We had no choice but to move clinics as IVF Wales are no longer doing tx for private patients due to the high demand, but the new clinic is lovely and calm. There are no people rushing about, no other people trying to get to appointments at other places walking past staring at you. The staff are really friendly from the outset-the first time I called I thought I was ok after my failed tx but when I said the words 'failed IVF' I burst into tears, the receptionist was so lovely and told me to call back when I was ready and they would be able to see me the same week! I rang in the new year and had an appointment within 2 weeks with Amanda. She was so lovely and there was no feeling of being rushed. I've since had a few problems and have spoken to her over the phone 3 times-she's always there to speak to you! We've had to delay tx til Feb and she just said to call back when AF arrives in Feb and she'll book us in for EC!! It's so relaxed which I think is so important.
Hope this helps! Twin boys? Wow-I bet they keep you busy!
Good luck!
xxxx


----------



## cerrchi (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for your advice. Yes the boys certainly do keep us busy and we have said since we found out that we were lucky enough to be having them, that we wouldn't go down the IVF route again but we both just feel that we would love to try again. I'm almost 31 so am hoping that the OHSS was due to me being quite young when i had the last round of IVF (I was 27). The staff were really brilliant at LWC but as soon as I was pregnant, that was it. I felt very unsupported and frightened as the hospital that I was admitted to didn't have a clue what OHSS was and wanted to take my appendix out! I have contacted CMRW and they have been very swift and thorough in their replies which is a great sign. 

I hope the treatment goes ahead for you in Feb and that you are successful, fingers crossed!

Thanks again

Rachel x


----------

